# 7-11-18 Jamaica Beach SS



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

In the water at Jamaica Beach at day break. Threw tops for a while with no interest. Switched to croaker and nothing. Right around 6:45 the sun came out from behind a cloud and the switch turned on. From then until 7:15 I landed 6 keepers, missed two more keepers at the net, and landed 2 gaff tops. 

Water was not flat but very fishable. Color was good not great. I would say sandy green with 1â€™ vis. 

Sea weed was a problem about every 3rd cast with tops. 

From 7:15 until 8:15 it was slow and only small ones. Released 3 that were 14.5â€. 

Moved to SS to meet a buddy who no showed. Caught 2 more keepers at SS. At SS I caught more 14.5â€ trout than I ever had. I never really catch undersized in the surf with croaker. Today I did. Also caught an 18â€ black tip and 2 23â€ bonethead sharks. A few gaff top also. 

Over all water was better at SS but the waves were bigger. More sea weed at Jamaica Beach pretty much none at SS. 

At SS no problem with the waves just a few jumpers every once in a while.

Just finished cleaning the fish. All males. Every single one.

Only took pic of the first 6. 

All fish caught on croaker.


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

You did better than me for sure. Started out at west end past Terramar, water was beautiful, but hardly any bait activity. Fished from ~7 till 9 and caught 3 on top, but only one keeper. Tried plastics and a jerk bait about 1/4 of time with no luck. Went back to Pirates Beach were we are staying and the water was much more sandy, but still very fishable. Waves were bigger than I'd like but manageable. Very frustrating as there was a lot of bait activity in fairly close, and pelicans diving around 3rd bar. Fished till noon without catching a single trout. One gafftop did a good imitation with a good blowup on topwater, only thing I caught at this spot. Near as I can tell what I think I'm seeing are shad/menhaden flipping on the surface, they are so fast I can't get a good look. Look to be 3-5" in size. There were lot's of mullet yesterday, but almost none evident today. Not sure if the pelicans are diving on shad or something else, if they do that tomorrow I might break out the kayak, if it's not too rough. Maybe I should try some croaker, but I'll probably give it one more day.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Plenty of mullet today at both spots today.


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

jrabq said:


> You did better than me for sure. Started out at west end past Terramar, water was beautiful, but hardly any bait activity. Fished from ~7 till 9 and caught 3 on top, but only one keeper. Tried plastics and a jerk bait about 1/4 of time with no luck. Went back to Pirates Beach were we are staying and the water was much more sandy, but still very fishable. Waves were bigger than I'd like but manageable. Very frustrating as there was a lot of bait activity in fairly close, and pelicans diving around 3rd bar. Fished till noon without catching a single trout. One gafftop did a good imitation with a good blowup on topwater, only thing I caught at this spot. Near as I can tell what I think I'm seeing are shad/menhaden flipping on the surface, they are so fast I can't get a good look. Look to be 3-5" in size. There were lot's of mullet yesterday, but almost none evident today. Not sure if the pelicans are diving on shad or something else, if they do that tomorrow I might break out the kayak, if it's not too rough. Maybe I should try some croaker, but I'll probably give it one more day.


They are shad and not mullet. Tie on a spoon and reel as fast you can, youâ€™ll foul hook them left and right.

They were thick last Friday. The only fish we caught while they were around were on maniac mullets worked really slow. Try to imagine an injured shad slowly falling under the pod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report and nice catch.


----------



## texastroutkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the report and glad you got on â€˜em!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

what a "buddy" uh.... no show.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Any of you guys ever try a slab spoon when trout are hitting shad?
On Lake Livingston a slab is a great shad imitation and the lake is full of shad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the report. Good and detailed as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Any of you guys ever try a slab spoon when trout are hitting shad?
> On Lake Livingston a slab is a great shad imitation and the lake is full of shad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Any of you guys ever try a slab spoon when trout are hitting shad?
> On Lake Livingston a slab is a great shad imitation and the lake is full of shad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went this morning with Trapperjon and landed three, 16"- 19" and lost several that came off after a brief fight. I tried a lot of different lures, but all they would hit were top waters. I caught mine on a chrome to black She Dog.
The bite was off and on from 5:45 to 8:00. We left after that.


----------

